# Whats Everybody's Plans for Easter



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

We are off to Brugge

I have been off the drink for Lent and am looking forward to sinking a few bottles of Leffe


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

As you can see below, we are off to France next week on Good Friday for a 10 day "break" (ie unpacking a further 100 or so boxes) in our new house!


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Easter*

Sounds good, I think I've still got some Amstels in the back will no doubt polish them off over easter in Exmoor just hope all this rain will be gone and the sun comes out


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We'll be going down to Dorset to see the grandchildren during their Easter holidays. We've booked 6 nights on a campsite at Wool as the CL we usually use at Winfrith Heath was fully booked. 

Chris


----------



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

Off to in-laws for Easter Sunday (and my Sis in Laws Italian mum will be there speaking lots of Itlaian to me and making me work hard! 8O )

After that though we're off for a few days in Dorset - yay!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Easter*

Feel Like a Prisoner, passport expired.

Partly Don't fancy the UK and partly cannot get in anywhere we fancy so staying at home refitting the downstairs loo.

Why do so many people book sites and then don't turn up?

Anyway, hoping my new Toy will be here by then so will have something else to tinker with!.

TM


----------



## gofer (Feb 8, 2010)

*easter hols*

we are going to scarborough with the yorkshire group of mcc,first time out this year looking forward to the break.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Off to Bognor with the Sussex MCC to have a great Easter with friends and my son and girlfriend are joining us --hope the sun comes out. :roll:


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

off to somerset on the Thursday for 5 days, looking fwd to the break.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Look after mother-in-law (94).


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

Five days on the CC site at Crossways, near Dorchester. It's a great site we have stayed at before, built in an old quarry with lots of interesting nooks and glades.


----------



## smugglersclose (Dec 6, 2008)

Stayed at Crossways last Mayday Bank Holiday - nice site and nice break even if the weather wasn't that great. The N.T. car park at Ringstead Bay about 20 minutes drive has fantastic views across towards Weymouth and Portland and is a great place to spend a day. Tomorrow afternoon we leave for France. No fixed route but will be at Cite Europe tomorrow night and near Tours on Saturday. Thereafter it might be Sarlat and Bergerac or perhaps just staying in the Loire Valley. Let's hope we all have a good Easter wherever we are.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

First time to Germany next week for 11 days no route planned as yet - apparently its -2 at the moment with sleeting showers - deep joy!

Won't pack me bikini then they don't go with wellies and snow socks!

Greenie


----------



## AlanandJean (Jun 25, 2008)

We are of to Waldegraves on Mersea Island (East) for the 4 days, left it too late as is the norm to get in any were else. :roll: 

Alan


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

smugglersclose said:


> Stayed at Crossways last Mayday Bank Holiday - nice site and nice break even if the weather wasn't that great. The N.T. car park at Ringstead Bay about 20 minutes drive has fantastic views across towards Weymouth and Portland and is a great place to spend a day. Tomorrow afternoon we leave for France. No fixed route but will be at Cite Europe tomorrow night and near Tours on Saturday. Thereafter it might be Sarlat and Bergerac or perhaps just staying in the Loire Valley. Let's hope we all have a good Easter wherever we are.


We might even see you then; our house is just 25 minutes south of Bergerac and we arrive Easter Saturday evening for a week. If you are in the area on a Sunday morning have a look at Issigeac which has a fabulous Sunday market, even on Easter Day we are told!


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

Working, Friday, Saturday and Monday. BUT hoping to pick up our new (to us) van on Sunday.....


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

We've got a 4 day break to fit a new kitchen. Never go away at Easter as everywhere gets so busy. Got a week off once the schools go back, then hopefully we'll be able to go anywhere that takes our fancy!


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

off to spain for a 4 day stag party 
chapter


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

smugglersclose said:


> Stayed at Crossways last Mayday Bank Holiday - nice site and nice break even if the weather wasn't that great. The N.T. car park at Ringstead Bay about 20 minutes drive has fantastic views across towards Weymouth and Portland and is a great place to spend a day. Tomorrow afternoon we leave for France. No fixed route but will be at Cite Europe tomorrow night and near Tours on Saturday. Thereafter it might be Sarlat and Bergerac or perhaps just staying in the Loire Valley. Let's hope we all have a good Easter wherever we are.


We'll no doubt be spending some time at Ringstead while we're staying at Wool. It's a favourite place for my son and his family, who live in the area. Daughter-in-law is an artist and has often painted at Ringstead Bay.

http://www.harrietbarber.com/paintings/seascapes/

Chris


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Off to the Peak District
Spent all day trying to find a pitch, then found one behind a pub :wink: :wink:   
Alan H


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*peak*



Fatalhud said:


> Off to the Peak District
> Spent all day trying to find a pitch, then found one behind a pub :wink: :wink:
> Alan H


Bull in'thorne?


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

chapter said:


> off to spain for a 4 day stag party
> chapter


 Not in the van i hope!

We shall be at Lins Landara Rally in Cornwall. Hows the hip Lins?. Chasper.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

We are off to see the Falkirk wheel ,leaving as soon as I finish work on Thursday and then on to other parts of Scotland.
Nick


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

The joy of being personally retired & married to a teacher means that we leave for the Isle of Man on Monday for 10 days.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I look after my Grandaughter on a Saturday so we are a bit stuffed--may go Sunday to Monday depending on weather


Have a lovely Easter everyone


Anne


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

5 day rally in Derbyshire with CCC , South Lincs DA, excellent group of people, no booking necessary as usual. 

Was going to be 18 days in Germany with route planned, lovely site booked for 3 of the days and Snap!! purse clasp closed up and not enough in to fund it  . Still we are going again at end of May so can't complain.  

Have a great one what ever anyones doing. 

Mandy


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Going away the week before Easter to avoid the rush and staying the weekend of to do all the cooking! :roll: :lol:


----------



## batchpatch (Mar 29, 2009)

*Easter break*

We are going to France for ten days down the west coast to la Rochelle area. Fingers crossed that the weather is fine.


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Wednesdaynight in Brugge and next day onto Valkenburg and Asten in Holland. Need to snif in a bit of '' home air ''  

Maddie


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

We are off to Littlehampton, Daisy Fields site Friday Morning, never been down that way before so should be interesting.

Anyone have any comments on what to see?

Ian


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

colian said:


> We are off to Littlehampton, Daisy Fields site Friday Morning, never been down that way before so should be interesting.
> 
> Anyone have any comments on what to see?
> 
> Ian


http://www.touruk.co.uk/wsussex/wsussex_little.htm

The Body Shop Factory is a super factory to go round I dont know if it will be open as it is Easter but worth a try for the outlet shop.


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Will be mostly staying at home.

Th'idiots at the golf club decided that Easter Sunday was a good day to have the Opening day mixed medal and as HWMBO is President at the club this year we have to be there :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Shall be off to Sedbergh tho at end of April when everything is quiet to have a lovely walk up Causey Spout.


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

We are going to Forest View site in Cromer for the Easter weekend.

I've not been down that way for 10 years so we thought a trip was in order and it should be pretty flat for getting upto speed riding these pedal cycle thingies.

My new Cadac arrived the other day as well so that will be a nice surprise for Abi instead of me swearing at a disposable bbq.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

We are staying at home, our daughter is arriving Thursday for the Easter weekend, then Glenn is going back with her to help her move house the following week. Still only just over 3 weeks and we will be crossing the channel for 2 months R&R after the house move, renovations and ongoing garden taming :lol: 

Enjoy your Easter, fingers crossed for lots of Sunshine

Tina


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: peak*



teemyob said:


> Fatalhud said:
> 
> 
> > Off to the Peak District
> ...


Nope "The Miners Standard"
No hook up, sloping site, first time there, so fingers crossed

Alan H


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

we are off to ferry meadows on thurs night and then off to abbey wood for5 nights


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Going "Home" to Greece for Easter and catch up with friends.


----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

We'll be at Setthorns thurs to tues, anyone else?
Guy


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Salsibury CC site. Expensive, but lots to do and see (again!) We seem to end up there every Easter and again later in the year


----------



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

Like Jimmydog, leaving the Isle of Man for a well earned hol in Uk.
15 days, friends and 6 nights at C&CC site at Norwich to see grandaughter swim in a Competition.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Taking one of our many trips into Cumbria, spending the week at Keswick (C&CC) 

Yes, it will be busy, but once we get on site, we will be on foot, bikes or canoe


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Were going to cobbleacres park in Hevingham Norfolk for a spot of fishing for five days. Hope the weather holds out. :roll: 

Steve


----------



## Asterix (Sep 24, 2006)

Friday 2/4 - son's birthday, normal presentfest
Saturday 3/4 - son's birthday party, woodland laser quest
Sunday 4/4 - depart Nottinghamshire bound for friends house in Yorkshire for much partying
Monday 5/4 - my birthday
Tuesday 6/4 - daughter goes off to Salzburg on school trip, departing school at an eye-watering 0400hrs


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Grandma said:


> Like Jimmydog, leaving the Isle of Man for a well earned hol in Uk.
> 15 days, friends and 6 nights at C&CC site at Norwich to see grandaughter swim in a Competition.


  I think you've got that the wrong way around, sorry. We are leaving FOR the Isle of Man - at least that's what the Steam Packet Company think is happening, according to my ticket!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Off to the Loire valley on april 11 for 18 days, hope the weather picks up. If anyone can recommend sights/sites all suggestions welcome.  

tony


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We have not been away for easter for years. The last three occasions saw snow, rain and snow in that order.

I was hoping to take Lady p to the tulips at kukenhoff but mum in law is ill and we are the only ones that look after her.
The other 3 sisters are always busy.

dave p

They will pe present at the share out no doubt. But I hope its not for a few years yet.


----------



## bmb1uk (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm following the first motorhome i see,and see where they take us


----------



## Asterix (Sep 24, 2006)

bmb1uk said:


> I'm following the first motorhome i see,and see where they take us


Let's hope they're not off for an MOT then


----------



## jasonb (Feb 27, 2009)

We're off to the Landara rally with Lins and other like minded folk.
Looking forward to it!!!

Ed and Sandie


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Staying close to home, as just returned from France (Mont Saint Michel), so just a 5 day trip to Stratford upon Avon area, a couple of rounds of golf, few beers, life will be sweet.

Steve


----------



## bmb1uk (Jul 8, 2009)

Let's hope they're not off for an MOT then 


hope not mine pass,only 2 days ago


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Snowdonia - Hafod Farm - gets some mountains climbed


----------



## toojo (Dec 4, 2008)

Easter at home with the grandkids,12th April of for 3 months to France,Italy,Spain.First Europe trip in motorhome,so any tips from you guys would be much appreciated.
John.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Off to France on the 3 April for 15 days,hope to see some of you over there.

Les


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Off Whitby way, maybe a day in Dalby on mtb Fri, then coastal walks, beers and more biking here and there.


----------



## K1m (Mar 6, 2008)

Off on the 6th touring Brittany for 10 days, hope to have delivery of the new Easy-lifter Hydra Trail so will be taking the Transalp.
Have joined France Passion also staying on Aires.
Traveling on the new 40 knot cat out of Portsmouth to LeHavre.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

We are off for a couple of days before the long weekend to North Devon and then the Easter weekend at a CL near Watchet, Somerset. 

Keith


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Down to Black Horse Farm today, catch ferry tomorrow am- Dover - Dunkirk. Then make our way through Belgium, Netherlands to Koningshof for a few days, down to Delft then Brugge for the night before catching the ferry on Fri. Wyatts Covert for a couple of days then back here on the Easter Sunday.

Have a good one folks

Karen


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

.... probably restarting Coast for the last bit on Good Friday (have booked a CS near Rochester for Easter weekend)

See here for Coast Trip

>Part 1 of Coast Trip<

There is still time to make a donation to H4H on MHF and get entry to my competition to guess my final mileage. >click here<

Some of your plans look really good

I always like to have some holidays sorted so after Easter I have a week in Amsterdam (Daughter's birthday bash tulip fields etc) then a week in Devon (while Doreen is in nearby health Spa) then Hamble with MHF, Beer Festival with MHF, Yorkshire for most of July, nothing for August as yet but some ideas for September

Only managed 75 nights away last year must do better this. But 14 nights away already with 51 more planned up to August so far..


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Leaving on Thursday to go to North Scotland for 2 weeks. A mixture of wild camping and small sites. Just checked the weather - must be mad, hohum skins waterproof

Andy


----------



## bowlty (Dec 28, 2009)

hi 
also going to scotland not sure where yet, friday to monday


----------



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi, Leaving this afternoon from southern France for the Spanish MCC Easter meeting at Crevillent, between Alicante and Murcia via a couple of Passion sites. 

Anyone else joining us ?

All the best Captain Bligh


----------



## weebill (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi

Friday,Saturday and Sunday nights at Blair Castle in Pitlochry and then on to Ayshire for the rest of the week........


Unless we get the long awaited call that our new Burstner Aviano has arrived and then it will be non stop to Manchester.

Hope everyone has a good holiday wherever they are

Bill n Ailsa


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

We like Easter motorhoming, simply because for a little off your annual leave you can have a nice break and the weather is on the up after the wintertime blues. As we can't stand Bank Holiday traffic in the South of England we invariably dash to France. Nevertheless is is good to keep the mileage down, to tend to hug the La Manche coast. 

HOWEVER! Just looked at the weather forecast on multiple sites and, Flippin' Nora, I am beginning to wonder just how far I have to go to escape what's coming at us in the week ahead, through and beyond the Easter weekend! Here's a taster for middle of the week "Tuesday and Wednesday will be generally wet, cold, and very windy in places, with a risk of heavy snow."

Just got in a good mood after a busy week and now I'm getting gloomy again :-( 

I'll have to make a point of recording some Place In the Sun episodes this weekend because virtual nice weather is about the only kind I'm going to be able to get :-(

Dave


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We are off to a Rally in North Yorkshire for 4 nights.

I carnt wait.


Richard...


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Us & the two boys driving to Dover after work Thursday for overnight on Marine Parade (please leave a space for me!!!) then 0830 to Calais. Nothing booked on other side but hope to get to Germany (Bernkastel on the Mosel) on Friday, couple of nights there, then wander back for a Tuesday pm boat from Calais, maybe via Bruges and / or Le Touquet.

Anyone else heading in that direction?

Kevin


----------



## Manchego (Sep 26, 2009)

Slowly eating my way north through france after my winter break in spain. Going to try the station restaurant in agen. Always fancied it after seeing it on a Rick Stein show.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Leaving on 6.20pm train Thursday night; might punch down to Honfleur for the weekend.

Last year we went to Fort Mahon Plage and it was absolutely packed!

Joe


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Most probably wilding on Anglesey


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Will be spending Good Friday in a hospital in Kent waiting for Sue to come around after an operation to remove an ovarian cyst the size of a tennis ball. Fingers crossed it is benign.

Enjoy your hols and drive safely.

Hope to be out on the road in May.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

joedenise said:


> Last year we went to Fort Mahon Plage and it was absolutely packed!
> 
> Joe


Oh dear that's where we are heading 8O 8O

Derek


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

hi derek 

we arrived on the thursday night ok only 20 vans.

by mid day satuarday over 150 vans but someone had stuck a notice on the ticket machine to say it was free for the weekend - which was a bonus!

As far as we know Friday isn't a bank holiday in France so as long as you can arrive by early afternoon you should get a space OK.

Joe


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Off to son and grandsons at Ramsgate for Sunday Dinner. Onto other son and grandaughters on monday at Bexley for more food.
No time for campsites until tuesday.

steve & ann. ---- teensvan


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*easter break*

are off to Delamere camping and caravan club, anyone going, let me know. 
Phil


----------



## daddysgirl (May 31, 2008)

just back from Dulverton, Leffe blond on tap in the Bridge Inn, yumyumyum...... happy memories of Brussels, so came home and arranged to do a weekend there with in laws asap..........


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Wherever you go north of Watford,check out the local Sledge hire companies, lol lol lol.
But have fun.
Jented


----------



## Ven (Aug 12, 2008)

We're off to Somerset to a field by a pub  with Sis, nephew, mum and dad. Cannot wait regardless of the weather.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

My Hymer isn't due until after Easter,so it will be at home probably gardening or decorating-yuk!!


----------



## tyson123 (Mar 29, 2010)

We are off to France, Do any of you know if lille has an aire or campsite within walking distance. Thanks


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Keep an eye out for my blog and you will find out!

peedee


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Off to France and Spain with dog and son, 19 days  , then back to school (groan)  .


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

A few nights in River Valley Co.Wicklow on Friday


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Mon-Thurs am silecroft with me mate Pat, Tursday pm till Sunday not sure where but hopefullly with son and grandsons. J staying at home!! wonder why?
Sue x


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Well here we in (Very) Sunny Greece, Joining the Easter parade tonight then the Saturday Night Festival and not forgetting the Sunday (all Day) festivals, Fantastic.

This is the view from our location.

Then home in May,


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

well looking at the weather hereabouts today, I'm glad we decided to stay home, and do some work before the family descend on us next week. Absolutely diabolical out there 8O 

BBC local news last night had a report from a campsite in "the south" - didn't name it - where they have had to cancel all bookings - the camping field was completely waterlogged. 

I hope that everybody that is away in their vans are having better weather than we are here, and they are not too wet 
:roll:


----------

